# Jeremy Clarkson talking about the Germans



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This guy is overdoing it in every single Top Gear. When he talks about Germans he immitates them and making silly remarks about the war and Hitler.

Do you chaps being British consider his remarks as funny or tiresome and annoying? What Hitler has to do with reviewing cars today?

The irony is that he drives a German car...so why does he behave so childish and immature?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I guess its the "thing" about being British - a pathological dislike of the Germans....

Actually, scrap that. Its a uniquely British thing to be totally xenophobic....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Also...did they really give him an honorary PhD as he was going on today that he is a doctor?

His constant dislikes about Germans and his attitude becomes irritating.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Also...did they really give him an honorary PhD as he was going on today that he is a doctor?
> 
> His constant dislikes about Germans and his attitude becomes irritating.


It's not just Germans he doesn't like. I think the fact that he doesn't give a shite about what anyone thinks, makes him quite appealing. In the same regard, some people cannot stand him.

As I hate any PC crap, I actually quite like him. He did a TV show about various European countries a while back, and it was very funny.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The TV show was spot on!! It was funny and entertaining. I remember when he called Stelios from Easyjet and what he was saying about Greeks.

But talking about the war every time he is reviewing a German car is pathetic.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I dont hate the Germans, and I dont think many people do...now the FRENCH, that is a different matter altogether ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> The TV show was spot on!! It was funny and entertaining. I remember when he called Stelios from Easyjet and what he was saying about Greeks.
> 
> But talking about the war every time he is reviewing a German car is pathetic.


But the Germans seemed to be pioneering the "we are better than anyone else" school of dictatorship back in the 30's and 40's. Yet what they didn't stop to consider was that the Arian race might look pretty, but were fucking useless at actually winning wars. I don't think they should be allowed to forget that whilst people are still alive that remember it....

Its just soft-edged racism, pure and simple. Germans, French, Americans, Indians, Australians, Welsh. They all talk differently to us Brits, have different customs and mannerisms, therefore its apparently OK to mock them. Their version of JC probably has a similar laugh at our "differences" and probably talks a similar amount of shit about our car industry.....

Ho hum.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> The irony is that he drives a German car...so why does he behave so childish and immature?


Bit like someone else I KNOW NICK ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Clarkson's a knob. 
I was going to say more, but I think I've summed it up pretty well there.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Clarkson's a knob.
> I was going to say more, but I think I've summed it up pretty well there.


But would you agree he's a funny and appealing knob?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Who mentioned Knob : ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> But would you agree he's a funny and appealing knob?


Occasionally. Thing is, people laugh at him more than with him.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Germans, French, Americans, Indians, Australians, *Welsh*. They all talk differently to us *Brits*


take it you don't express THAT opinion too loudly in work then fella


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I've said this before and I'll say it again, racisim implies an irrational deep-seated fear and hatred of other nations, to the point when one my feel compelled to say gasa few hundred thousand.

Merely _disliking_ a nation or people is normal, ordinary and deep in the human psyche. Â It is also in the case of Brits, more often than not, tinged with irony and humour.

There is nothing wrong nor ANY law making you actively like any nation, and just 'cos you don't happen to like a nation or country DOES NOT make anyone a racist. Â Fortunately we are in a democracy where you SHOULD be able to express dislikes. irrational or otherwise, without a load of PCs suggesting that you want to burn the recipients of your humour.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've always liked Jeremy Clarkson - I find him amusing. And that's not he type of amusement that comes from laughing at him.

I think his analogies are funny and I like the WAY he reviews cars. Might not always agree with his review, but I do like his style. (Or lack of it as Trinny and Susannah would argue.)


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> I've said this before and I'll say it again, racisim implies an irrational deep-seated fear and hatred of other nations, to the point when one my feel compelled to say gasa few hundred thousand.
> 
> Merely _disliking_ a nation or people is normal, ordinary and deep in the human psyche. Â It is also in the case of Brits, more often than not, tinged with irony and humour.
> 
> There is nothing wrong nor ANY law making you actively like any nation, and just 'cos you don't happen to like a nation or country DOES NOT make anyone a racist. Â Fortunately we are in a democracy where you SHOULD be able to express dislikes. irrational or otherwise, without a load of PCs suggesting that you want to burn the recipients of your humour.


IMO not "very nearly" but "totally" credible on this occasion Gary . Neatly debunks the disparity between disliking and xenophobia. The PC's don't see degrees. 
I can dislike "The French" as a nation without necessarily having a single disliking for any "Frenchman" that I have met and I do not see a dichotomy in this view.


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Teh Cult of Clarkson or COC for short.
Room 101 hap a pic of the man, "like a Bulldog licking piss off of a nettle" was the quote...

At least he can take it as well as dish it (albeit without silver service)


----------



## zipper (Sep 23, 2003)

> His constant dislikes about Germans and his attitude becomes irritating.


Last night's show was bloody hilarious IMHO, but I would have to totally disagree with any comment that JC or the show showed any hatred or dislike towards Germany. If youâ€™ve seen the programme on a regular basis, it was simply the theme of the night and most countries usually get it in the neck for the single reason of being entertaining and comical.. and yes this often includes Britain.

The irony of last nights show was that the Germans do most things better than the UK (especially in the motor industry) and all we had to offer was a Â£75, 000 frickin MG

Errr. No Thanks!!

In short, it was purely for humorous and ironic value! (which it succeeded!)


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

> I've said this before and I'll say it again, racisim implies an irrational deep-seated fear and hatred of other nations, to the point when one my feel compelled to say gasa few hundred thousand.
> 
> Merely disliking a nation or people is normal, ordinary and deep in the human psyche. It is also in the case of Brits, more often than not, tinged with irony and humour.
> 
> There is nothing wrong nor ANY law making you actively like any nation, and just 'cos you don't happen to like a nation or country DOES NOT make anyone a racist. Fortunately we are in a democracy where you SHOULD be able to express dislikes. irrational or otherwise, without a load of PCs suggesting that you want to burn the recipients of your humour.


spot on GaryC, exactly what i think

I wish I could express myself so eloquently !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> His constant dislikes about Germans and his attitude becomes irritating.


Why don't you simply switch off : or over to _Motorvision_ ???
BTW, I prefer Tiff's presentations


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

He has become a parody of himself.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Since a llllonngggg time


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Why don't you simply switch off Â :


I think he has well and truely switched off :. He has been very quiet on here and via his mobile phone too : :-/  !

Sorry you can go back to this thread now


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

Have always liked his totally irreverant comments. Seem to remember he once devoted a entire piece in some motoring magazine to making a case for people who lived in villages being allowed to drink-drive because of the terrible state of public transport & the extortionate cost of taxis!

"Outraged from Tonbridge Wells" had a fit............


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I think Jeremy's 'in your face' attitude got on a lot of peoples nerves, a while back. But we have got used to him now : I didn't really like the new top gear at all when it started, with the audience participation, there is still the occasional awkward moment, but this feature 'makes' the show now, and the car tests are pretty exciting too 8) Has JC become a parody of himself - I don't think so, he'd never let that happen.


----------

